# Sent item to Holland by registered post. How long should it take?



## emeralds (7 Aug 2014)

I sent a parcel to Holland on Saturday 26th July by registered post with An Post. It is showing on their tracking system as having left Dublin Mails Centre en route to customer on 29th July. It is not showing up yet as having arrived at its destination. I can't get through to An Post to ask if it will show on their system as having been delivered. Does anyone know what might happen? And should I expect it to have been delivered by now?


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2014)

An Post site says 3-5 working days to the Netherlands for Registered post.
On tracking, it says: 





> Full tracking is available up to dispatch from Ireland.



You could read into that that you won't get any more tracking info at all!


----------



## emeralds (7 Aug 2014)

Thanks Leo..was afraid of that...
Hope I get notification soon that it has arrived.


----------



## eastbono (7 Aug 2014)

An Post registered post only tracks within Ireland.


----------



## Leper (7 Aug 2014)

Couple of things (well, perhaps some more):-
1. Was registered parcel sent by airmail or surface mail?  I see that these days even letters to the UK must have an airmail sticker if going by airmail.
2.Parcels posted to countries outside of Ireland and even to an EU country would be subject to Customs check and possible delay; especially to the Netherlands.
3. Any post item is deliverable to an address only; not to a particular person.  It is the same with registered items.  So is your parcel somewhere at the address awaiting pick-up?
4. Postal companies have some difficulty in delivering to some addresses e.g. an apartment block with locked exterior gates and locked apartment complex doors to buildings. Sometimes there is no exterior letter box of any description.
5. Occasionally only notes regarding registered parcels are delivered asking addressee to collect at local post office.
6. There are addresses that sometimes cannot have a delivery i.e. ongoing non attendance.
7. We are just after a bank holiday weekend, so quite a few non working days (just pointing out the fact).

I hope this is of help.


----------

